
Paris Attackers Coordinated via Unencrypted SMS - xenonite
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20151118/08474732854/after-endless-demonization-encryption-police-find-paris-attackers-coordinated-via-unencrypted-sms.shtml
======
omginternets
Before we inevitably begin discussing the recent surveillance law, it's worth
noting that data collection programs wouldn't have helped, here. I know of no
real-time SMS monitoring system that can accurately detect coordinated
attacks.

------
eridal
seems to be down from here. cached version

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:xaUrkJ...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:xaUrkJBdzV0J:https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20151118/08474732854/after-
endless-demonization-encryption-police-find-paris-attackers-coordinated-via-
unencrypted-sms.shtml)

